# Italian Sostas



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I have left it too late for my book to arrive in time for our departure

Does anyone have a link that will enable us to identify where the sostas are?

Hopefully once in Italy we can buy a guide

Aldra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/recherche.php

Have a look there Aldra. I don't know how comprehensive this list is but there seem to be quite a few.

You can download the POIs in for tomtom and I am pretty sure they are not difficult to change for other formats. I am no expert on that but others will know.

I think I have a pdf of these from a couple of years back. Perhaps I could email it to you if I can find it, Alan.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks erneboy looks to have loads of information, will study it in more depth later

Aldra


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

hi Aldra - here's a link that may be of some use to you

http://www.caravanecamper.it/aree_doc/aree_grid.php

we're off on Sat going to make our way down to Puglia along the East coast coming back end of July

Clyde


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Will watch out for you Clyde


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

This site is also very good for soste :

www.camperonline.it

click on the English lang. flag if you don't read Italian.

Buon viaggio!

eddied


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi eddied

will it be easy to buy a sostas guide when we reach Italy?

Should have been better organised but we never are 8O

Aldra


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Soste In Italy*

 Ciao Aldra,
you would need to find a caravan/motorhome dealer's accessory shop, or a large bookstore. The best one to look for is
'Belletti - Guida Camper Aree di Sosta' which comes also with a useful road map. It is also available online at 
www.guidacamper.com

Another one in pamphlet form you may find at a good newsagents, since it as a magazine giveaway. The motorhoming magazine is 'Plein Air' and the pamphlet is called 'Portolano' which also comes with a map. It should be in the newsagents roundabout now.
Other magazines to look out for are 'AC - Autocaravan' and 'Camper' - they often have lists as giveaways.
Buon viaggio,
eddied


----------

